# Pyranha Fusion River Touring Kayak Review



## yourrealdad

Nice review. Sounds like a cool boat. I appreciate the honest review with pros and cons. Pretty sick of "This is the next best boat ever" when they are not, types of reviews.
Thanks


----------



## bvwp1

Super fun and easy to paddle. This new genre of cross over's will be super popular.


----------



## Mike Harvey

it so cool that instead of just coming out with a new playboat every 6 months kayak companies seem to be getting more creative with the new designs. All of these boats open up all sorts of potential kayak adventures. Thanks for the review. I wish Pyranha would have put that skeg on the Speeder...


----------

